# Food for thought (not really a joke)



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

TWO TOUGH QUESTIONS: 
Question 1: If you knew a woman who was pregnant, 
having 8 kids already, three who were deaf, two who 
were blind, one mentally retarded, and she had 
syphilis; would you recommend that she have an 
abortion? Read the next question before scrolling 
down to the answer of this one. 

Question 2: It is time to elect a new world leader and 
your vote counts. Here are the facts about the three 
leading candidates: 

Candidate A: Associates with crooked politicians, and 
consults with astrologists. He's had two mistresses. 
He also chain smokes and drinks 8 to 10 martinis a 
day. 
Candidate B: He was kicked out of office twice, sleeps 
until noon, used opium in college and drinks a quart 
of whisky every evening. 
Candidate C: He is a decorated war hero. He's a 
vegetarian, doesn't smoke, drinks an occasional beer 
and hasn't had any extramarital affairs. Which of these 
candidates would be your choice? 

Decide first, no peeking, then scroll down for the 
answer... 

























... 
Candidate A is Franklin D. Roosevelt 
Candidate B is Winston Churchill 
Candidate C is Adolph Hitler 

And, by the way, the answer to the abortion 
question... if you said "yes", you just killed 
Beethoven. 

Pretty interesting, isn't it? Makes a person think 
before judging someone. 

Remember... amateurs built the Ark... professionals 
built the Titanic... 

Gives us a lot to thinks about huh???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well, I guess I would have killed Beethoven and elected Hitler world leader. Very cool John, really makes ya think about things.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

No way would I have killed Beethoven! Abortion is wrong, no matter what (unless both of these conditions are met: the mother with lose her life for sure if she goes through the birth AND there is no way they could possibly save the child)

I would have elected Churchill - a war hero is trained to be too violent IMHO to run the world. I want someone opposed to war, which the guy who was a druggie in college is most likely to be...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2002)

In a world of enemies and frought with dangers, I am reminded of the words of Teddy Roosevelt...

"Walk softly, but carry a big stick"

Yes, Jesus taught us to "turn the other cheek", but He also demonstrated to us that there is a time for action when He angrily threw the moneychangers out of the temple.

If three armed criminals kicked down your front door late one night with the obvious intent to do grievous harm to you and your family, would you (a) try to reason with them, (b) pray for them, or (c) blow them away with the 12 gauge shotgun you own to go hunting with?

The point is there is a time for peace and a time for war. Like Isreal, the USA is a peace-loving country, but is ready to defend itself when attacked. In a perfect world we would turn our swords into plowshares, but this is not a perfect world. In order to protect our way of life, our freedoms, including freedom of religion, we must be willing to stand up to evil and be ever ready to defend ourselves.

Nick :smoking:


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Correct me if I am wrong but most wars are started because of some relation to religious beliefs. I could really carry on with this subject but I don't really want to go there.

Nick, my answer to your question would clearly be C. I hope that I never take the life of another human being but to protect my family I would do whatever it takes to keep them safe. There is no "wounding" the perp's, if I point a gun at someone it will be to take their life (Mark, I am aware of your stance by your past posts and I assure you that I pray to never be in this situation). 

This is a messy subject, I am stopping here.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Like cut and polished diamonds, humans are both precious and multi-faceted. We are created in the image of God, possessing, at the same time the ablility to love and to hate, the innate desire for power and inherent greed. Unlike our Creator, we are imperfect beings.

Most wars, whether rooted in religion, hate, envy or greed, are almost always started by individuals (From Caesar, Kaiser Wilhelm, Hitler, Tojo, Hussein, to Bin Laden) All have the same effect. Innocent people die.

However, when a peace-loving country suffers an unprovoked attack, it has the right, no, the _obligation_ to defend itself and its citizens.

Nick :smoking:


----------

